

Microsoft Internship - blackhole
http://blackhole12.blogspot.com/2012/07/microsoft-internship.html

======
kevinherron
I could barely get through this. It's just overflowing with arrogance and
cockiness. This kid is probably unbearable to be around.

~~~
blackhole
Oh, definitely. He doesn't give a damn about how anyone is supposed to do
anything and is convinced he's going to "change the world" or something stupid
like that. Clearly a bad influence.

------
ColinWright
If ever the mods should change a title it should be this one. Given the
shootings yesterday, and the connection that has via swombat with the bombs on
the trains in London, this is a poorly, poorly named article that bears no
true relationship with the content.

